# support groups in AZ



## blueceleste (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone any support groups in AZ? I live in Scottsdale, AZ and I am looking for support groups in my area or in Tempe, AZ. I am looking for a support group that will help with interpersonal communication. If anyone in AZ know of any groups like that, I would appreciate it, thanx! :banana


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

blueceleste,

For the past year, I've facilitated a SA peer support group in east Mesa. We meet Monday nights from 7:00-9:00pm. You are welcome to join us anytime. 

Check out our thread here --> Arizona Support Group for more info. I post the minutes of the meeting each week which might give you a better idea of what the group is like.

You can also check out our website here ---> Anxious Speakers of Arizona, and feel free to PM me with any questions you have.


----------



## blueceleste (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't understand why anything isn't close to home in every single city in this state and you have to travel. No thanx, i prefer to stay in my own side of town. I am not going to bus it just to help my communication/shyness problem. It's on Main and 56th st? That is too far from where I am. I won't be going any time soon, I'll just go to Toastmasters.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, blueceleste, I understand. By the way, I live in Scottsdale too.


----------

